# What’s up with Benjamin Moore?



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

As an architect I gave up on Benjamin Moore many years ago. I don't know why they have lost their way. I use only Sherwin Williams now, especially for exterior wood.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up Master
I tend to use Ben Moore almost exclusively for interiors, and have had no problems at all lately
But I don't use their caulk (actually, didn't know they had any), Fresh Start, or low-odor primers (I use other products for those apps)

My local BM supplier is excellent, and it sounds like yours is not
The brushes, sleeves, tinting (mistakes),any shaking (or not) and information (or not) would be up to him rather than BM corporate, I'm pretty sure most BM dealers are independent paint shops

That would be enough for me to try someone else though, I wouldn't tolerate that stuff either

btw, for low odor primer I use Aqua-Lock with no smell whatsoever
Hey it's no BIN (as a sealer), but I have primed shelves in restaurants during lunch hours with this stuff with no complaints from staff or diners
It's water based, but it works so well I'd try their oil if I had a need
I'll try and find who makes it (I always have a can in the van)


----------



## MasterStrokes (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes my problem with Ben Moore is mostly the owner/manager but I know talking to him will get me nowhere. All the stores here are independently owned so an account at one store isn’t honored at another. They have great colors but so do the pretty stars I see when I bash myself in the head with a hammer. They still use the hand tinting system. They can’t scan and match colors. Their stores can’t interact to deliver supplies to each other. The list goes on and on. 

I hate it when suppliers start screwing around with great products in order to place that stupid “New and Improved” label on it. Ben Moore also reformulated their oil base finishes recently. It dries flashy, wont touch up and when you pour a tiny bit of mineral spirits in the can to keep it from skimming over until you use it the next day the stuff gums up on the top with a hideous looking slime.  

The head decorator at my place of employment got a call from the manager at Sherwin Williams today welcoming her business and reassuring her Sherwin Williams can give her better prices, selection and will give us a few gallons of “Cashmere” to try for free. In the past Sherwin Williams has given me free shirts and lots of other things to try for free. Heck I get coupons in the mail to try their primers and professional paints offering free gallons. I’ve never received anything for free from Ben Moore other then headaches and stir sticks. 

I remember opening my personal account at Ben Moore 2 years ago. They tried to charge me $15 for a damn color deck. That’s it! I can’t take this kind of service anymore. Tomorrow I’m riding to Ben Moore early in the morning when its still dark and slashing the managers tires.


----------



## George Z (Mar 15, 2005)

My experience with more than a few Benjamin Moore paint stores in Toronto
has been great. Benjamin Moore has always been consistent in the
fact that they have been a contractor's paint.
Eco-spec is a third line paint. We painted the national Headquarters of Volkswaggen Canada with it with great success. Three years later things look great. Most of the time it is not the brand of paint. They are all different and you have to get used to their qualities.
Some people don't like Behr, Benjamin Moore, Glidden, some people can't stand the Sherwin William's attitude or Pittsburgh's primers or this brand or the other. Today's worst paint is better than the best paint of 20 years ago. We can only have control of and be accountable for our workmanship. Paint brands and marketing wars I can leave to the manufacturers.


----------



## MasterStrokes (Sep 18, 2005)

George Z said:


> We can only have control of and be accountable for our workmanship.


And a painter’s workmanship has nothing to do with product knowledge? I don’t get it. I’m chasing you around the board tonight George.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

The BM stores in my area (7) have reverted to corporate and they have managed to foul up most of them. I won't go to the store nearest to me and the 2 best ones are the furthest away. Their paint is still good and I buy from them pretty much exclusively (I get the best discounts), some developments spec SW and I sometimes have to buy there as well. As far as quality, I've never noticed much difference.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> The BM stores in my area (7) have reverted to corporate


 Oooh that can't be good


Teetorbilt said:


> ...and they have managed to foul up most of them.


 ...well there ya go
My favorite paint shop is a very independent Ben Moore dealer
Which is "miles away" from a Ben Moore store (figuratively)
He carries many other paint brands and products
I didn't know BM had caulk until this thread
I didn't know BM had roller sleeves until I walked into a store in another state and saw them
My guy doesn't deal with that stuff
Sorry to hear about the corporate stores guys


----------

